# Bluetooth Streaming Audio, update for RBZ?



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a 2010 Routan, was wondering if anyone has BTSA working on their RBZ radios?

Also, are there any recent updates for the RBZ? VWVortex only has an old version.

Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Kmaluo said:


> I have a 2010 Routan, was wondering if anyone has BTSA working on their RBZ radios?
> 
> Also, are there any recent updates for the RBZ? VWVortex only has an old version.
> 
> Thanks!


No BT streaming in 2010 Models only 2011.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

Bummer. Thank you.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was hoping I could stream bluetooth once I did the 2.402 update on my RER radio. It does not have that option, before or after the update. Would have been nice to have.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

The only difference I noticed with 2.402 was a brighter display when reversing. I also read that the rear dvd display screens have a lower brightness by default. You notice anything else? Did you get the update at the dealership?


----------

